# Experiences with API's Fungus Cure powder?



## GtownBetta (Oct 24, 2013)

Hi everyone!

After helplessly watching my betta fish suffer from some mysterious illness, he finally started showing signs of what looks like a fungal infection (light slimy/cottony looking patches on his scales), so I decided to try to treat him for that... I bought API Fungus Cure powder (contains Victoria Green and Acriflavine)

-- I'm wondering if anyone has had experience with this medication - if so, how effective was it? Also, did it harm your plants? I have read conflicting info about this. 

PS.) My betta is in a heated, sponge-filtered 5-gallon tank (with live plants) and I've been doing daily or every-other-day 25% water changes for the past couple of weeks with no improvement in his appearance... that's why I'm thinking of trying medication.

Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

*ACRIFLAVIN HYDROCHLORIDE 3.84% solution:*








*USE:* An antiseptic agent for the skin and mucous membranes. It is known to inhibit mitochondriogenesis.

Generally used for treatment of fungal infections such as mouth fungus, fin and tail rot, fungus, saprolegnia, and mild egg fungus (not as strong as Methylene Blue for egg fungus, but safer for main display tank use). 
Mildly effective for skin parasites such as oodinium (velvet), sliminess of skin, and ich (although a very mild treatment for Ich, FW or SW).
Acriflavin is effective for mild gram negative bacterial infections. 

*DOSAGE:* 1 teaspoon of a 3.84% solution per 10 gallons every other day for 10 days. Combines well with copper sulfate and malachite green.

_Acriflavin is found in:
*API Fungus Cure
*Medicated Wonder Shells; ONLY at AAP (these are NOT available in the Weco Wonder Shells sold elsewhere)_

*Contraindications*

*Wait 30 minutes to add after use of any Redox Reducing water conditioner, which is most any including SeaChem Prime, Kordon Novaqua, Kordon Amquel, Jungle Start Right, API Stress Coat, etc.

I'd post in in the planted tank section to get answers about the effect on your plants. If this is somthing like columnaris it may be neccesary to break the the tank, bleach it and possibly dip the plants to avoid reinfection.


----------



## GtownBetta (Oct 24, 2013)

Uh oh! I added it last night just after a water change (just after using SeaChem Prime)... I thought I read everything but I missed that on the packaging, if it was even on there. How will this affect the treatment? Does the Prime neutralize it or something?


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

So I would go ahead and make new water make it warm so it can sit awhile and let the Prime wear off. My experience is that water temps go down one degree an hour without a heater if the room temperature is at least 72 degrees. I like to make my water and go off and do other stuff for an hour or two. By the time it reaches tank temperature it should be ok to add medicine to. I didn't know this either. It's a wonder we get any medicine to work at not knowing this stuff.


----------

